# Wachusett: Wednesday Night, December 6th



## Zand (Nov 29, 2006)

*CANCELLED: Wachusett: Wednesday Night, December 6th*

With the impending cold weather and possible snowstorm Monday, things are looking good for opening day being on or before Wednesday. Here's the rollcall thread for next Wednesday night. We can discuss a meeting spot, time, etc. At this time, I'd like to put in an idea for having the meeting at 6 PM at the little hut next to the base of the Polar Express. That actually works as a good meeting spot for anytime of the year if it works out for us so we'll keep this in mind for future meetings.

Meet is cancelled due to lack of participation for Friday. We can unofficially meet at 6 PM at the hut, but looks like very few people are in.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll be in.  Also, I'll be there at 4 pm.  I'll be pretty easy to spot.  Just look for a bright blue jacket, and fritschi freerides bindings, I highly doubt that anyone else there will have a pair.

Here is a picture of me: (notice the mad air. atleast 8 inches, possibly 10)







http://www.thesnowway.com/ski/2007/20061105stowe/20061105stowe07.jpg


----------



## Mark_151 (Nov 29, 2006)

If it's open, I'll be there. I'll be on tele skis with a black helmet and blue fleece or plum Goretex, depending on weather.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 29, 2006)

Don't jinx things now.....  :wink:




Oh wait, Greg isn't going.  :lol:


----------



## bassist286 (Nov 29, 2006)

6 is good, although i dono if it will be open, but i'll pray. although the little hut thingy eludes me, where is that again?


----------



## Zand (Nov 29, 2006)

It's right next to the base of the Polar Express, you ski right by it everytime you get in line. You can't miss it. 

But, I don't see why they won't be open. They should get a good 10 hours of snowmaking Saturday night, 14-16 Sunday night, a possible snowstorm Monday, another 14-16 Monday night, and maybe more than that Tuesday night. That eclipses their needed 48 hours of snowmaking.


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2006)

I'll be there.  I'll be there shortly after 4, hopefully skiing by 4:15.  Assuming they open.

Zand, you might want to be more specific.  At first when you said "little hut" by the base of the Polar Express, I thought you were talking about the new Waffle Haus hut.  I only knew what you meant after you said you ski by it every run.


----------



## Mark_151 (Nov 30, 2006)

Crap -- it's 7:30PM on the last day of November, and I'm sitting here typing in short sleeves and shorts, and barefoot on my screen porch. Thinking about skiing next wednesday seems a little bit crazy right now.....

and to add to the weirdness, I look to my left, through the open door into the living room, and there sits my Garmont Syner-G boots and ski pack.


----------



## Zand (Dec 1, 2006)

Wachusett has announced opening day to be Wednesday. IT'S ON!!!


----------



## Marc (Dec 1, 2006)

WTF.  I have to back out of this one too.  Have to pick up a jake at the airport in PVD.  Well, I'll be there Thursday, at any rate.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 1, 2006)

Marc said:


> WTF.  I have to back out of this one too.  Have to pick up a jake at the airport in PVD.  Well, I'll be there Thursday, at any rate.




Pfff, loser. :razz:  You should skip work thursday and go.  I'll be there from around 7 to 12am.

So who is in and where is our official meeting spot and time?


----------



## Zand (Dec 2, 2006)

Meeting spot: The hut that you ski by right before getting in line for the Polar Express (NOT the Waffle Haus, but in between the bottom of the summit trails and the lift... little tiny hut, same color as the lodge... can't miss it)

Meeting time: 6 PM... that can be adjusted though if need be.


----------



## Crock (Dec 2, 2006)

how crowded do you think it will be for opening day? I've already skied 2 days this season at Killington, so i'm not jonesing quite as much as I was in october, ie. i dont really care to share a very small amt of terrain with 1000s of people. But i'd like to get some more turns in as well...


----------



## Zand (Dec 2, 2006)

Should be empty. Wa never really gets crowds until after Christmas. December weeknights are some of the best times to ski Wa.


----------



## bassist286 (Dec 2, 2006)

they updated thir site fro state that thay are indeed aiming for opening on the 6th so as of now the meet is a go. yay. i'll have to get there a lil eary too to get my passport:grin:


----------



## Sky (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm thinking of going Wed AM on the way to work.  I'm on the road as of today...getting back Tuesday night.  Already talked to the boss about Wed AM.  Told him I'd call if was was skiing.

Thursday night is the Race League Kick-off event...so I'll be up then too.

Wed AM depends on what Wa opens up.  I'm not "in" if it's the Monadnock trails.  Anything else (probably Conifer off the summit), I'll be there for a few runs.

Marc, if you go Thursday PM...let me know.  Not sure how much time gets sucked up by the Race meeting...but Dozer and the rest of us will be there.


----------



## bassist286 (Dec 4, 2006)

well callcel that change it to friday at 9AM well maybe next week either way i'll be there friday night or saturday day.


----------



## Zand (Dec 4, 2006)

Meet Has Been Temporarily Changed To Friday At 6 Pm.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 4, 2006)

When I drove past Rte 140 on Rte 2 this morning it was lightly snowing. Hopefully you folks are going to have good coverage!


----------



## bassist286 (Dec 6, 2006)

wait so now friday at 6?


----------

